# Need a short critique of the charismatic movement



## Mayflower (May 10, 2009)

I know that there has been alot written on the heresies of the charismatic movement.

I need to write a short articel on the movements like Toronto blessing, Brownville and Lakeland.

What i need are not emotional based critics but very short articels with facts, forexample: "this..... is what the charismatic movement teaches, and this...... is what Gods Word says !!!

So what the CMM teaches is contrary to the Word of God.

Any links would be helpfull.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 10, 2009)

Apologetics Coordination Team - Deception In The Church, counterfeit, revival, apostacy, brownsville, toronto, kenneth copeland, benny hinn, prophecy, anointing, vineyard, gnosticism, manifestation, miracle, false, john arnott, john kilpatrick, Paul 

I don't agree with some of the theology, but there's lots of stuff on Toronto,Brownsville,NAR & Bentley.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 10, 2009)

THE BAPTIST CONFESSION OF FAITH

CHAPTER 1; OF THE HOLY SCRIPTURES 

Paragraph 1. The Holy Scripture is the only sufficient, certain, and infallible rule of all saving knowledge, faith, and obedience,1 although the light of nature, and the works of creation and providence do so far manifest the goodness, wisdom, and power of God, as to leave men inexcusable; yet they are not sufficient to give that knowledge of God and His will which is necessary unto salvation.2 Therefore it pleased the Lord at sundry times and in diversified manners to reveal Himself, and to declare (that) His will unto His church;3 and afterward for the better preserving and propagating of the truth, and for the more sure establishment and comfort of the church against the corruption of the flesh, and the malice of Satan, and of the world, to commit the same wholly unto writing; which makes the Holy Scriptures to be most necessary, *those former ways of God's revealing His will unto His people being now completed.4 *1 2 Tim. 3:15-17; Isa. 8:20; Luke 16:29,31; Eph. 2:20 
2 Rom. 1:19-21, 2:14,15; Psalm 19:1-3 
3 Heb. 1:1 
4 Prov. 22:19-21; Rom. 15:4; 2 Pet. 1:19,20 
*those former ways of God's revealing His will unto His people being now completed.4 
*

If these ways are completed, they cannot continue.

*12Truly the signs of an apostle were wrought among you in all patience, in signs, and wonders, and mighty deeds *

If there are no new apostles today, there are no new signs.
The scripture says God has given us-


> 3According as his divine power hath given unto us all things that pertain unto life and godliness, through the knowledge of him that hath called us to glory and virtue:



Did God forget to tell us something that we need to know?
Did Gods forget to give new revelation to the church, but now he speaks To some fat cat false teachers in Toronto, and has people crawling around on the floor and barking like dogs?
Most every false teacher claims some new revelation. For any Pastor to leave this door open is to harm souls,rather than protect them.
What does all these animal noises mean? How does it help us?


----------



## kalawine (May 11, 2009)

The Charismatic Movement: A Biblical Critique by Brian Schwertley


----------



## Scott1 (May 11, 2009)

I've only read excerpts of this book, and so can't say I would agree with everything in it, but you may find this book by John MacArthur helpful. The book has become something of a "classic" as these practices have swept through churches here in the United States:

Amazon.com: Charismatic Chaos: John MacArthur: Books


----------

